# Neuer Besuch am Insektenhotel



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich habe letztes Jahr mein Insektenhotel um eine Mini-Lehmwand erweitert. Dieses Jahr haben zunächst hummelähnliche Wildbienen einzelne Löcher gegraben bzw. erweitert. Leider habe ich davon keine Aufnahmen. Heute haben wir aber einen aus Lehm gebauten "Schornstein" entdeckt. Wenig später konnten wir eine Wespe beobachten, die an anderer Stelle Lehm befeuchtete um etwas zu bauen. Wahrscheinlich entsteht dort gerade ein weiterer "Schornstein". Vermutlich handelt es sich um __ Wespen aus der Familie der Eumenidae.
Bild 1 ist die Mini-Lehmwand; oben rechts markiert, der Bereich an dem die Wespe gerade baut (s. a. Bild 2), unten links ein wohl schon fertig gebautes Nest (s. a. Bild 4). Bild 3 zeigt die Baumeisterin bei der Arbeit. Leider fand ich über das Insekt kaum Infos. Wenn jemand eine Quelle im Internet weiß, wo man mehr über diese Wespen erfährt wäre ich dankbar. Die bekannten Seiten über Wildbienen und Hymenopteren habe ich schon durch.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2014)

hallo,

was fuer lehm hast du genommen?
lehmputz?

gruss marco


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo Marco,
nein, Lehm aus dem Garten. Ich werde das Ganze aber dieses Jahr noch mit Lehmputz erweitern, da Gartenlehm nicht unbedingt optimal ist, wie ich gelesen habe (Steinchen, Humusanteil).
Gruß Andreas


----------



## laolamia (26. Mai 2014)

ah ok, wir haben hier kein lehm. werd mal im baustoffhandel fragen


----------



## Andreas A. (26. Mai 2014)

Nun habe ich die Art mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bestimmt: *Gemeine Schornsteinwespe* (_Odynerus spinipes_). Da die Bauweise ziemlich einzigartig in der Gattung Odynerus ist laut wikipedia und die Abbildungen zur Gattung Odynerus ziemlich gut auf das von mir beobachtete Tier passt, scheint das Rätsel gelöst. Übrigens ist jetzt schon die 3. Röhre fertig.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Auch ich habe ein Insektenhotel und freue mich über die "Bewohner". Bis auf letzte Woche, da wurden wir morgens um 5.00 Uhr von einem lauten Geklopfe und Gehacke geweckt. So ging es fast jeden Tag, bis ich durch Zufall entdeckte, daß ein Specht unser "Hotel" demoliert hatte und sich an den Insekten usw. gütlich tat. Naja, das war eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen, 
ich habe vor meinen Insektenhotel  groben Draht gemacht, denn nicht nur der Specht ( kaum zu glauben das der hier lebt) hat  die Einrichtung entdeckt, sondern auch die Meisen. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Mai 2014)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe mir heuer auch ein Insektenhotel gebaut, wobei der Name Wildbienennisthilfe eigentlich richtiger und passender wäre.
Fast täglich stehe ich davor und bewundere mit was für einer Emsigkeit und Schnelligkeit dort die Brutzellen gebaut werden.
Lehm habe ich noch nicht verwendet, wobei die meisten Wildbienen eigentlich in Lehm bzw. Sand ihren Nachwuchs legen.
Andreas, Du kennst mit Sicherheit schon das Buch von Paul Westrich "Wildbienen die anderen Bienen".
Falls nicht kann ich es Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen auch die Internetseite ist empfehlenswert  http://www.wildbienen.info/
Anbei noch ein Bild von meiner Wildbienennisthilfe.


LG Markus


----------



## misudapi (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Markus, 
dein Häuslein sieht klasse aus, vorallen das Dach gefällt mir. Sieht bei dir alles so perfeckt aus? Hast du wirklich gut gemacht!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Susanne,

danke für die Blumen, nein perfekt ist bei mir lange nicht alles, aber ich versuche jedes Jahr unseren Garten etwas zu verschönern.
Die Idee mit den Semperviven fand ich aus einem Sempervivenforum und die hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich das eben ähnlich nachgebaut habe.
Dafür habe ich mein Wildbienenbuch zu spät gekauft, mein nächstes Häuslein werde ich auf alle Fälle anders bestücken.
Am besten werden die Bohrlöcher im Hartholz angenommen, danach folgt __ Brombeere und Schilfhalme, die Klötze aus Fichtenholz werden so gut wie
gar nicht angenommen, aber das weiß ich inzwischen auch aus dem Buch.
Trotzdem ist es für mich faszinierend wie die Wildbienen fleißig Pollen und Nektar eintragen und das wird mit Sicherheit nicht mein letztes "Insektenhotel"
gewesen sein.
Anbei noch ein Bild von Vorgestern - man sieht deutlich wie bereits die meisten Löcher verschlossen sind und das innerhalb weniger Tage.




LG Markus

  Anhang anzeigen 132272


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Markus,
deine Wildbienenhilfe gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Was Ästhetik angeht, bin ich eher minimalistisch veranlagt und ein Restholzverwerter. Meine "Wildbienenecke" (s. Bild) wächst immer dann, wenn Zeit, Lust und Material da ist. Die Seite von Westrich kenne ich. Das Buche habe ich (noch) nicht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Mai 2014)

Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> die Klötze aus Fichtenholz werden so gut wie
> gar nicht angenommen, aber das weiß ich inzwischen auch aus dem Buch.Anhang anzeigen 132271 Anhang anzeigen 132272



Ja, das habe ich im Internet auch gelesen. Meine Fichtenscheibe wurde trotzdem angenommen. In Zukunft werde ich aber auch eher Hartholz verwenden.


----------



## elkop (27. Mai 2014)




----------



## elkop (27. Mai 2014)

hm, jetzt sind mir die bilder vor dem text entschlüpft 
also ich hab auch ein insektenhotel bekommen. göga war sehr fleißig. gestrichen mit reinen leinölfarben, die ich mir aus schweden hab schicken lassen.
einige stockwerke sind noch nicht fertig. ist doch hübsch, oder? ich glaube, die insekten finden das auch, denn schon beim löcher bohren inspizierten sie die räumlichkeiten, obwohl daneben der bohrer lärmte.


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Wunderschön, Elke! Richte deinem Göga mal mein Kompliment aus!


----------



## SKIPPI (28. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mich mal auf die Suche begeben und dieses hier gefunden. Meint ihr das tut seinen Zweck?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BO8H398/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A24IXH23AD0O8W


----------



## elkop (28. Mai 2014)

bestimmt, skippi. wir haben vor zwei jahren einfach eine scheibe einer buche, in die wir verschieden große Löcher gebohrt haben, an der hauswand aufgehängt.
sofort wurde sie besiedelt und wird noch heute fleißig genützt. aber such noch ein bissl rum, mach dich schlau, woraufs ankommt und entscheide dann.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Skippi, 
ich finde nicht dass das "Insektenhotel" besonders gut gemacht ist.
Es gibt dazu auch Fachliteratur - ich möchte jetzt keinen Ellenlangen Vortrag halten.
Wiegesagt in erster Linie soll es eine Wildbienennisthilfe sein, denn andere Arten werden darin sich nur kurzt aufhalten - lediglich die Wildbienen welche
ja besonders geschützt und viele Arten bedroht sind nutzen solche Hotels als Brutstätte.
Das Beste Material ist Hartholz, bei härterem Holz sind die Bohrlöcher sauberer also weniger Splitter wo sich die Bienen verletzen können.
Des weiteren wird gerne __ Schilf bzw. Brombeerstecken angenommen.
Besonders wichtig wäre auch eine Lehmwand.
Die Bohrlöcher sollten unterschiedliche Größen haben ( von 2 - 6 mm, größer müssen sie nicht sein und sollten ca. 5 - 10 cm lang sein)
In Tannenzapfen und Stroh nistet ausser ein paar Ohrwürmern eigentlich nicht viel.
Wie gesagt sehr empfehlenswert ist das auf der ersten Seite von mir beschriebene Buch.
Viele Insektenhotels sechen zwar optisch ansprechend aus, haben aber leider oft eher geringen Nutzen.

Hast Du gewusst dass es bei uns annähernd 600 Wildbienenarten gibt und meist die Bestäubungsaktivitäten dieser unterschätzt wird?



> wir haben vor zwei jahren einfach eine scheibe einer buche, in die wir verschieden große Löcher gebohrt haben, an der hauswand aufgehängt.



sowas ist ideal.

LG Markus


----------



## SKIPPI (17. Juni 2014)

Statt nun teuer was zu kaufen haben wir uns den Bohrer geschnappt und drei alte Balkenreste und haben diese als Hotels zurecht gemacht. 
Wenn es den Bienchen nicht genehm ist, dann geht es zumindest noch als abstrakte Kunst durch.


----------



## koile (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,
Es ist gut gemeint Euer Projekt, aber es sollte immer Hartholz sein, und schon
Abgelagert.


----------



## elkop (18. Juni 2014)

I proudly present: unser insektenhotel ist, wie zu sehen ist, fast fertig. nur noch einige kleine lücken sind   zu füllen.
ganz besonders stolz bin ich auf meine dreieckige lehmsteilwand. hab mir dem lehm beim fachhändler (terrariumspezialist)
bestellt, da waren genaue angaben dabei, in welchem verhältnis man den lehm mit sand und wasser mischen muss,
um für welche tiere richtig zu sein. bei insekten war das verhältnis lehm/sand 1:20. man kann den harten lehm mit dem
fingernagel wegkratzen. nun hoffe ich, dass die hotelsuite nicht zu spät fertig geworden ist und sich noch bewohner finden.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich frag jetzt einfach mal hier...
 
Das Dach meines Insektenhauses besteht aus Mandarinenkistchen, die es jedes Jahr bei den Diskountern gibt...
Mit Hauswurzen oben drauf...Hab nur ein Bild vom Prototyp...
Die große Kiste wurde auch durch eine stabile Weinkiste ersetzt...die könnt ich dann auch gleich mit streichen...
Leider halten die Mandarinenkistchen nicht so lang, wenn man sie natur läßt...
Meint ihr, man kann sie mit Olivenöl oder anderem Öl ein wenig imprägnieren? Nur um ihren Zerfall ein wenig rauszuzögern?
Die __ Wespen raspeln ja davon Material für ihre Nester ab..deswegen denkichmal wäre Holzschutzmittel nicht so gut...
Was meint ihr?
VG Monika


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Monika,
wir nageln auf solche Dächer (auf bei Vogelhäusern) immer ein Stück Dachpappe. Sieht gut aus, geht einfach und hält ewig.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

Hm..möchte aber meine Hauswurze darauf halten
*grmpf* dabei ärgert mich nur, das die Amseln immer alle raushacken...
VG Monika


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2014)

O.k., dann wie auf unserem Schuppendach: Dachpappe drauf, einen  Rand aus Holz dranmachen (wie hält denn jetzt der Dachwurz?), Substrat drauf und Pflanzen rein.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

Jou...theoretisch schon...aber ich möcht gerne wieder meine Mandarinenkistchen nehmen...deswege ist meine Frage...Olivenölen oder nicht?

Mal was anderes...ich hatte letzte Woche von unserem Phylostachis nigra unten auf dem Terassentisch für meine CPO (Cambarellus patzcuarense orange;-) ) neue Röhren geschnitten und bin gestört worden...hab sie gestern fertig geschnitten...auf einmal kullern aus der einen Röhre lauter schwarze Würmchen  Die Enden waren mit Lehm zugemacht...waren das jetzt Wildbienen??? Hab es leider erst gesehen, wie es passiert war...
VG Monika


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2014)

ich habe mein insektenhotel mit reinen leinölfarben gestrichen. aber streichen mit reinem leinöl, gekocht, genügt auch, wenn man keine farbe braucht.
hab mir die farbe und das leinöl, mit dem ich grundiert habe, vom "schwedischen farbenhandel" schicken lassen.


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
dieses Jahr scheint das Hotel den perfekten Standort für Wildbienen zu haben. Es ist noch gar nicht fertig...und dennoch sind viele Zimmer schon bezogen.

Die hat noch ein freies Zimmer gefunden:

 

Die sucht noch (aber wird schon noch eines finden):

 

Aber es kommen ja noch einige Appartements dazu.
petra


----------



## koile (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo pema, auch meine beiden Hotels sind fast ausgebucht.  leider __ fliegen keine Honigbienen !

Unser Apfelbaum hat in diesem Jahr geblüht wie nie, aber keine Bienen da,  also wieder keine Äpfel.


----------



## Tanny (14. Mai 2016)

Meine Äpfel blühen auch wie irre.

Seehr viele Wildbienen waren schon unterwegs......ich hoffe 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2016)

__ Apfelblüte und bestäubung sind zum Glück durch. Nur wird es dieses Jahr keine Pfirsiche geben  Denn da sind alle Blüten bei der letzten Kältewelle kaputt gegangen


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
mein Nachbar hatte dieses Jahr wieder Glück. Meine Bienchen hatten zwischen den kühlen Phasen seine Kirschblühten bearbeitet. Mal sehen ob ich welche ab bekomme, denn er hat jetzt erst mitbekommen, was ich hinter den Zaum aufgestellt hatte. 
Er meinte, in den letzten Jahren würden immer mehr "so dicke Bienen" rumfliegen.
     Übrigens hatte ich mir so Röhrchen aus den Net bestellt, diese sind immer als erstes belegt. Darum wird sich regelrecht geprügelt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Servus

Bei unserem Insektenhotel hat ein unbekannter Vogel fast alle Bambus/Halm-Röhren heraus gerissen. Das war Ende April. Ich habe die herumliegenden Röhren wieder "eingepflanzt". Seitdem sind wieder viele besetzt.

Diese Wespenbiene habe ich am 04.05.2016 am Teich entdeckt.
  

Gestern habe ich eine Pelzbiene entdeckt. Vermutlich ein Insektenhotelschlupf.
     

Zur Bestimmung habe ich diese Seite benutzt.

Liebe Grüße und schönen Pfingstsonntag
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich hatte Glück die Bienen waren da!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

misudapi schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte ich mir so Röhrchen aus den Net bestellt, diese sind immer als erstes belegt.


Aus welcher Quelle ?


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2016)

Meine "Insektenhotels" wurden auch bezogen

Von den steinefressenden Mauerbienen wisst Ihr ja schon.

Dann hatten wir ja bis vor zwei Jahren Honigbienenvölker.
Nachdem eines den Winter nicht überlebt hat und 3 im Sommer nacheinander abgehauen sind, hatten wir
beschlossen, dass wir für "Massentierhaltung" nicht geeignet sind und keine neuen Bienen anschaffen.

Die zwei Beuten im Garten und die Blumentopfbeuten hinter der Garage haben wir stehen lassen nach dem Motto:
vielleicht kann die jemand (in der Natur) brauchen.

Letztes Jahr lebten darin allerlei __ Käfer und sonstige Krabbeltiere.

Dann gestern Abend - ich nochmal auf Spinnenjagd - sehe ich, wie Bienen in den mittleren Blumentopf ziehen:

             

da ist ein kleines Volk eingezogen!

....und dann heute vormittag trauten wir unseren Augen nicht:

An der blauen Beute war Großeinzug:

       

....um Bestäubung muss ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen 

Also man muss sich gar keine Bienen kaufen...man muss nur Behausungen aufstellen, dann kommen die Völker ganz von allein 

Viele Obstbäume hängen schon randvoll mit kleinen Fruchtansätzen


----------



## misudapi (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
sorry das ich so spät antworte,aber die Arbeit nimmt einfach kein Ende.
Zitat von misudapi: ↑
Übrigens hatte ich mir so Röhrchen aus den Net bestellt, diese sind immer als erstes belegt.
Aus welcher Quelle ?

ich hatte mir bei beinenhotel.de verschiedene Größen bestellt. Klappte alles prima und werde auch wieder welche holen (200-300). Die werden als erstes angenommen.Wurden schon ein paarmal nass,schein den nichts aus zu machen.
Gruß Susanne


----------

